# mooning?



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey guys i was wondering if someone can give me an expanation of mooning and possibly a pic. or link i can look up thanks.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Mooning is where the black stripes (one or more) have a white split in them near the top of the stripe just under the dorsal fin. Sorry, can't help you with any pics.


----------



## chiztopher (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.googeb.com/images/cqs1209180185d.jpg


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

Chiztopher your link wont load ,i would like to see a few pic. Can anyone else help.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here, try this one, it shows several pics of examples of mooning(just at the top where the stripe meets the dorsal and split stripes. Hope this helps. If you look closely at this burundi it is supposed to only have six stripes (5 on body and 1 eyestripe) it has six on one side (almost had seven !) and seven on the other. Mooning and striping are commonly found with poor genetics like breeding with siblings and offspring back to parents etc... But not always, there are many reports of split stripes and mooning in wild caught fish. If you have a fish with that condition there is no guarentee that it will pass it on to later generations but it is likely so people try to not breed those fish, just keep them as wet pets. Some minor mooning where there is pigment but its just not as dark as the rest of the stripe can often be reduced or reversed with a really good diet and feeding program this usually needs done when the fish is a small juvie , after growth it is hard or impossiable to change.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1699954&postcount=16


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

ok i got it ,no none of my fish have that going on. one more question what is pearling?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pearling is usually found on the head in the forehead area (around the hump/mask) . Pearling is when the center of scales are blue instead of black, so there would be a black ring around the edge of the scale and then blue in the center. Mpimbwe are an example of fronts that usually have pearling, there are others like the zaires such as moba etc... Here is a link to some pics of frontosa . The pics of the mpimbwe and zaire, and zambian if i remember show pearling. I think the zaire and Tanzanian mpimbwe in the pics had very good examples of pearling if i remember right :

http://www.cyphos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11854

Hope this helps.
CG


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

your welcome.


----------

